# My two Springers



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

A few request for pics of my boys have been made so I thought I'd add some pics.

Jasper first. Our loony dog with issues by the bucketful. I usually describe him as beautiful, elegant and thick.



















His favourite place.....in the water.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What lovely pics


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Being a girl










And to prove he's not always persil White


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

lovely springers,
i have one and one x.
michelle x


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

And Archer. The most loving funny little dog.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Bless them, super lovely dogs!

Love the being a girl one as this is how Merlin also looks lately!


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

And to clarify my comment from another post:



Archer said:


> My older dog is a predominantly Rytex dog. He is beautiful and elegant and thick! In our house he is known as Dimothy or Tim nice but dim. He is obsessive, stubborn and ball fixated. He has a mind of his own and while you can stop him chasing anything....we can't stop him going into or get him out of water. He is also a nervous dog and this can show as aggression if he feels threatened. It runs through his mothers side from our research.












A picture speaks a thousand words!!!!!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful dogs, dirty or clean


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

lovely dogs, they look so happy in the water


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely pics of great looking dogs, i just love springers!


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice dogs! Jasper is very handsome  Nice photos


----------

